# i want to learn sweedish



## mahabadran (Jan 21, 2014)

i need any swedish living in egypt that can help me in learning swedish, i contacted the scandanavian centre but they dont give courses all the time and no private tutoring, i live in kattameya district, i dont work so im flexible with the tuttoring hours, i already know few swedish sentences and words as my husband is swedish/egyptian, i also have a biggeners book that can help, thanks


----------

